# Georgia's Annual Watermelon Cutting



## coggins (Aug 14, 2010)

For the last 15 years my family has put on a watermelon cutting for the the UGA football team at the end of their two-a-day practices.  This year I also invited Joey Bennett, a good friend and member here, to attend and help out.  We have a great time every year so this year I thought i'd post some pictures of the day. It's a kinda long post but I hope ya'll enjoy.

Joey Bennett and my dad, Doug Coggins






Two custom knives 10mm hunter made for me just for this.





Me and Joey in the locker room.





Joey with Richt





Joey and Ben Jones





My sister, Mary Coggins


















My dad gave an interview that will be posted on georgiadogs.com


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 14, 2010)

Heck yeah!!!! Looks like a good time was had.... Go DAWGS!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 14, 2010)

I like those knives. What kind and where would I find one??


----------



## coggins (Aug 14, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I like those knives. What kind and where would I find one??



Contact 10mm Hunter on here, he made them for me.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice pics.  That must be a thrill


----------



## coggins (Aug 14, 2010)

The locker room in Sanford Stadium


----------



## dirtroad (Aug 14, 2010)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 14, 2010)

That's nice of y'all Ben. 

Hey, ever notice when you cut a watermelon, all the yellow jackets start swarming around?


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Aug 14, 2010)

*Rabbit Track's Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~`>*

You all ever need, old Daddy Rabbit, to help out , just let me know.

Heck, I will even leave Pretty Boy Floyd, at the Kennels!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## coggins (Aug 14, 2010)

By the way, we got to watch a two hour practice/scrimmage and the 3-4 D was looking sharp!  I think it will surprise some people how well they're picking up the new system and executing it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 14, 2010)

Awsome pics Ben.  Thanks for posting.  Old T.J. Stripling is one tall son of a gun.

Did yall get to talk to the new defensive coaches by any chance?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 14, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> the player to the left of joey holding the watermelon looks like hes about 33 years old...



LOL.  Man I was showing my fiance these pics and she said that very same thing word for word.  That's Bean Anderson.  Nose tackle.  He's from Ocilla.  Nice kid.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 14, 2010)

BTW Ben.  Part of the reason the D dominated today was because three of the starting linemen were out.  Cordy had mono (didn't these kids have girlfriends in highschool?), Josh Davis has a sore ankle, and Ben Jones has to have his knee scoped.  obviously Josh and Cordy don't have any serious problems but I hate to hear about Ben.  CMR says he should be good for the first game though.  Amazing how far medicine has come.

I saw in the scrimmage notes where CMR was MAD with the starting O.  Missing starting linemen or not.  According to Dawgbone he yelled to the D, "Don't let up a bit.  Keep whipping them.  If they don't wanna fight, that's their problem."   

I like it.


----------



## coggins (Aug 14, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Awsome pics Ben.  Thanks for posting.  Old T.J. Stripling is one tall son of a gun.
> 
> Did yall get to talk to the new defensive coaches by any chance?



No SGD I tried to get in position to talk to Grantham but he got gone pretty quick after practice ended, like he had somewhere to be.  Maybe next year.  And yep, I didn't want to come out and say it but the D was all over the offense, it was ugly.  You're right about Anderson too, he was one heckuva nice guy, a real pleasure to talk with and well mannered.  A lot of the people out there that refer to the players as "thugs" don't know.  I'd say at least 99% are very well mannered, humble, and appreceitive of what we do for them. We have a great time doing this every year.  I was able to get me a signed Bacarri Rambo jersey too, one of my favorite players on our team.


----------



## coggins (Aug 14, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> That's nice of y'all Ben.
> 
> Hey, ever notice when you cut a watermelon, all the yellow jackets start swarming around?



Thanks for the nice comments Mr. Hawk, and yes i'm all too familiar with the yellow jackets that will swarm in when melons start getting cut.  Believe it or not I only saw one today, least i've ever seen while cutting melons! (none have ever got a "sting" in on me though!)


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2010)

Awsome!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## coggins (Aug 14, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> well if anything some of the LB's that have been put in at DE in the 4-3 are probably having more fun playing back standing up in an LB position and dropping back playing the pass and getting hits on WR's....



I agree with you, they looked like they were having fun playing in the new scheme.  And you're right, quite a few players over the years have commented that they always look forward to the "watermelon cutting" as it signals the end of the two a day practices.  You'd also be surprised how many of them have never seen a "yellow-meated" melon until they get to UGA, over the years they've almost become as popular as the red melons!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 14, 2010)

coggins said:


> No SGD I tried to get in position to talk to Grantham but he got gone pretty quick after practice ended, like he had somewhere to be.  Maybe next year.  And yep, I didn't want to come out and say it but the D was all over the offense, it was ugly.  You're right about Anderson too, he was one heckuva nice guy, a real pleasure to talk with and well mannered.  A lot of the people out there that refer to the players as "thugs" don't know.  I'd say at least 99% are very well mannered, humble, and appreceitive of what we do for them. We have a great time doing this every year.  I was able to get me a signed Bacarri Rambo jersey too, one of my favorite players on our team.



Man that's awsome.  Rambo is one of my favorite players on this team.

My soon to be father in law is a ferrier (he shoes horses for a living) and he lived in Donaldsonville for several years and still has customers in that area.  He knows Rambo's daddy real well.  He works a cow sale a few times a month and he always makes sure that he talks to Mr. Rambo.  Anyway, he says that Rambo LOVES the 3-4 and that the players really, really like the new defensive staff.  he said they are working harder than tey have ever worked in their lives and that practices are a terror, but they have all seen themselves improve tremendously as players.

Also, he says the haters are gonna be real dissappointed when Murray takes the field.  He's the real thing.


----------



## coggins (Aug 14, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man that's awsome.  Rambo is one of my favorite players on this team.
> 
> My soon to be father in law is a ferrier (he shoes horses for a living) and he lived in Donaldsonville for several years and still has customers in that area.  He knows Rambo's daddy real well.  He works a cow sale a few times a month and he always makes sure that he talks to Mr. Rambo.  Anyway, he says that Rambo LOVES the 3-4 and that the players really, really like the new defensive staff.  he said they are working harder than tey have ever worked in their lives and that practices are a terror, but they have all seen themselves improve tremendously as players.
> 
> Also, he says the haters are gonna be real dissappointed when Murray takes the field.  He's the real thing.



You could see it on the field, the way the players had bought into the new system and were working very hard to make it work.  They were doing a good job at it too!


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 16, 2010)

Awesome. Must be pretty cool to be part of a tradition that signifies that UGA football is right around the corner.


----------



## lab (Aug 16, 2010)

cool


----------



## coggins (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's a link to the interview with my dad and Mark Richt!

http://www.georgiadogs.com/allaccess/?media=185439

Hope ya'll enjoy it, COGGINS


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 17, 2010)

Great interview Ben..... Looks like your Dad is having a blast.


----------



## coggins (Aug 17, 2010)

He was having a blast!  I hope you guys enjoyed the stuff I put on here.  I'm at all the home games if anyone wants to come by for a beer this year PM me!


----------

